

Quire: Building a Large Application with Dart - simonpai
http://simonpai.github.io/2014/09/03/quire-building-with-dart/

======
mightydart
Thanks for sharing. Could you share us more about the performance? Did you
compare with Java or other solutions?

------
frankedgar
I don't get this, why would you use something like Dart which is incredibly
immature across the full stack?

I would have thought it would be more feasible to create something with
already proven technology...is there something in Dart that I am missing which
makes it considerably better than languages such as JavaScript etc.?

~~~
fmuaddib
I'm working on my first Dart web project since february. I'd say that the
thing that really makes a difference in Dart compared to javascript is the
Dart Analyzer. Thanks to the Analyzer the code is type checked and syntax
corrected while you are writing and this prevents 90% of bugs otherwise very
common and time consuming in javascript. And this while keeping all the
flexibility of a dynamically typed language like javascript. Also a great
boost in productivity comes from the fact that the Dart framework already
incorporates all features that in javascript require dozens of external
libraries like jquery, node.js or modernizr, etc. Porting legacy javascript
code in Dart is also very easy, the syntax is almost identical. I think if you
do not have to use advanced libraries like Polymer.Dart or Angular.Dart (they
are much better than the javascript counterparts, but currently are still very
buggy and not production ready), then you can use Dart today and get a boost
in productivity. When the DartVM will be incorporated in Chrome (currently its
only available in the Chromium/Dartium version of the browser) that should
also give up to 4x performance improvement over javascript. That is expected
for the next year, when the new "Oilpan" garbage collector will be finally
integrated into Chrome.

------
dmux
Does Dart have libraries for interfacing with DB systems on the server side
yet?

~~~
spankalee
Yep!

There are a bunch of packages on pub: sqljockey (MySQL), postgresql,
oracledart, odbc, mongo_dart, wilt (CouchDB), google_cloud_datastore,
couchclient (CouchBase), and more.

------
swader
Any way to see the source?

